# Lake Ray Hubbard vs Lake Lewisville



## Tuennerman (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm considering my options with respects to homes for a Catalina 445. Which would you recommend between Lake Ray Hubbard and Lake Lewisville, for a boat of that Draft and Size?


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Doesn't Lake lewisville basically dry up in the summer? When I lived in Dallas I remember boats sitting in mud at there docks and a no swimming ban because of a nasty bacteria from sedentary water. I don't remember the same about Ray Hubbard. Depth wise i'm not sure about either lake?


----------



## FlyNavy (May 14, 2009)

I'm on Joe Pool Lake. One thing I like about it compared to most Texas lakes is that it is a Corps of Engineers "fixed level" lake and is only used by Midlothian as a municipal water source. 
(Last year around Labor day we went down to Austin to rent a house boat. The lakes there were 27+ feet low,with boats sitting in their racks fifteen feet above the grass growing beneath them.)
Ray Hubbard is 22,000 acres and has a max depth of about 40 feet and feeds the Dallas muni water supply.
Lake Lewisville is 29,000 acres and has an average depth of 25 feet with a max of 67 feet. It, like Joe Pool is primarily a flood control lake so it is more likely to maintain its levels. Lewisville is one of the more statistically dangerous lakes in the state with a high number of accidents due to the crowds.
I would avoid lakes like PK and Benbrook as they are essentially long river beds with a lot of bridges and not much in the way of sailing space. Grapevine lake and Eagle Mountain are also good choices.
My choice is berth near where you live and keep the rain god happy. There is plent of good sailing on all of these lakes.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just curious... why would you want to keep a 44' boat on a lake, other than the Great Lakes... especially ones that may dry out or be drained?


----------



## CapnSantiago (Jul 17, 2007)

All lakes are subject to too little and too much rainfall. I have heard that Ray Hubbard gets some priority due to the Power Plant operations and so is held fairly constant except for extreme conditions, although I do not know this as a fact. I have not sailed on Ray Hubbard but have sailed a J24 on Lewisville for many years. Alot of the northern portion of Lewisville is inaccessible to sailboats due to the numerous trees. I am well aware of Lewisville's reputation as "dangerous" and always cringe at how this is construed. The lake is neither more nor less dangerous than any other lake. The quantity and quality of the people that use it drive the danger issue. The GOOD thing about lewsiville is it is close and readily accessible to the Dallas multitudes...the BAD thing about Lewisville is it is close and readily accessible to the Dallas multitudes. (I've always wondered if you factored in the number of people who use it compared to other lakes of its size if the danger factor wouldn't even out) Use it on a weekday day or evening and you have it virtually to yourself (so only as daangerous as you are). I would avoid it however on a Holiday weekend as it can get so crowded it's just not fun.

I would suggest however that you consider lake Texoma, especially for a 40+ footer. I anticipate with a boat that size you would anchor out on weekends in some secluded cove, of which Texoma has many. I don't think you'll find that kind of seclusion of Habbard or Lewisville. Also, you can sail all day on Texoma and not get from one end to the other and back. It has north/south bodies of water and east/west bodies of water so you can select your tack based on wind direction. (Lewsiville is pretty much an east/west lake, which does work well with the primarily prevailing south winds). Texoma is about 1-2 hours north of Dallas depending wher you live so does hamper the impromptu evening sailing afforded by Lewisville or Hubbard. But you can have a heck of a weekend up there.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Dog...
the mans in texas, it'd be a hell of a commute to the great lakes... 

ok, fwiw, I wouldn't put anything longer than say 30 ft on any of the lakes mentioned. (personal preference, no hate mail, ok?)
Hubbard is chocked full of stumps. 
Lewisville is chock full of go-fasts and pwc's. 

I'd go to Texoma (56 miles N. of Plano) 
89,000 acres. nuff said.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

cardiacpaul said:


> Dog...
> the mans in texas, it'd be a hell of a commute to the great lakes...
> 
> *ok, fwiw, I wouldn't put anything longer than say 30 ft on any of the lakes mentioned. (personal preference, no hate mail, ok?)
> ...


Kind of my point...what's the point of having a 44' sailboat and not being able to sail it??? I know Lake Texoma is pretty big...and fairly good sailing...but still seems a bit small for a 44' boat...


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Dog,
buddy, pal, hombre....

not everyone lives where they can splash in the great lakes or salt water. 
Not to mention there are more than a decent number of 44 ft-ers and up on this puddle. (and Oh, Valiant is made and spashed here too)


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

I'm finally beginning to understand something. Ocean sailors don't like to tack.....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe a certain missing moderator has pointed that out several times...



cardiacpaul said:


> Dog,
> buddy, pal, hombre....
> 
> not everyone lives where they can splash in the great lakes or salt water.
> Not to mention there are more than a decent number of 44 ft-ers and up on this puddle. (and Oh, *Valiant is made and spashed here too*)


----------



## soulfinger (Aug 21, 2008)

Texoma x 1000


----------



## LakePirate (May 10, 2008)

Tuennerman said:


> I'm considering my options with respects to homes for a Catalina 445. Which would you recommend between Lake Ray Hubbard and Lake Lewisville, for a boat of that Draft and Size?


Why are you only considering those two anyway? I'm with the others on texoma. Seems like your concern should be focused on which marina on texoma.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow! 445?? Did you buy it from Inland or GrandPappy? Welcome to teh family. Bought all mine at Inland. Good people and friends.

I spent a lot of time on Hubbard and some time on Lewisville. Lewisville will have more legth of sailing. Hubbard may be a nice lake on paper, but your actually sailing area between the bridges is small. That 445 will be scooting across that sailng area in no time. On the positive side of Hubbard, you can do a lot of night sailing. All the lights make it fun to go out at night. It is also a lot oess crowded - or was when we were there. THere are really only two decent places to anchor though, the east side and the north side in this little creek. Quite candidly, I think you will get really bored with both in no time unless you spend a lot of time at the dock or prefer just occassional use.

Texoma was mentioned. Quit candidly, not to diverge from your question, but that is where I would (and have) put my last two boats. The make the Valiants there and have good yards and lifts. You can get about anything work wise done there you want. Great sailing, lots and lots of places to anchor, and as you bought a 445, you should be able to get into some racing circuts. It is filled with people that have done a LOT of cruising and will be good resources for you - especially if you would consider further destinations in salt water one day. It is also a nice little get away from the race of the city.

I put my 380 there before going cruising, came back and put my 400 there (now in the gulf and doing same again), and my dad's Tayana 42 there. If you slip at Cedar Mills, you would probably be right beside him, though he is about to ship out and head down here too.

Other options we considered (not saying you should) is Kemah. It would be a lot more of a haul though (probably 4 hours I suspect). It was more appealing for us because we had to drive 2.5 hours each way from our house to Texoma. If you live in Dallas, you would be half of that. Dad lived in Firewheel (as did I for a period of time when we owned the 380), and it took just under one hour and 15 minutes to get to Cedar Mills.

Just some thoughts. Congrats on your purchase. All teh best.

Brian


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

My vote, if you must put a boat that large on a lake, is Texoma. However, you would be much better off putting it somewhere down on the Texas coast. I realize the drive is longer, but you would get some real sailing.


----------



## Tuennerman (Apr 23, 2010)

Foremost, thanks for the replies. The "end game" is to drop this C-445 in the Gulf and be gone. In the meantime, it's a "Floating Apartment" when I'm in the Dallas area, which is a weekly event. Texoma, while a better choice, is just too far of a hike from my Dallas Office.


----------



## L02314564 (Jul 3, 2007)

I sailed my Catalina 27 on Ray Hubbard and had to dig her out of the mud twice because the water level got too low to get out of the slip. Got stuck in the mud once getting out of the marina. Missed half a summer because of the low water so I tried to get out on the water every opportunity I could. I was truly hardcore. I sailed during highwinds, rain, ice, storms, drought, you name it I attempted. 

The biggest I ever saw on the lake was a 45 foot party barge and a 40 foot sailboat. You couldn't get a sailboat under the bridges so the area was limited to a 2 mile by 4 mile area with 2 coves to anchor in for the night. I loved the open space of the lake. The pwc drivers and speedboaters usually stayed away from the sailboats. The lake even had a couple of places you could park your boat at and eat or watch a movie. The sailing community was really great too.

Ray Hubbard is monitored by the Dallas Police. They prohibit liveaboards. You could stay on the boat 4 or 5 nights (IIRC) but had to leave for a night and then you could come back and do it again. I never went to Lewisville Lake because of the rep it had. 

Well, that's my 2 cents worth.


----------

